# Altes Notbook auf neues kopieren mit VMWare ?



## Waelder (4 April 2009)

Ich hab ein neues Notebook bekommen und muss nun alle alte SW von meinem vorgänger notebook (teils auch altes gerümpel) auf mein neues aufsetzen. Gibt es von VMWare zufällig die möglichkeit ein "klon" von meinem alten Notebook zu erstellen ? Ich könnte dann 2 Gleisig fahren..

Gruss Wälder


----------



## SPSKILLER (4 April 2009)

Hallo,

nen "Klon"  gibt es meines Wissens nach net.
Aber du könntest ein Image deines "alten" Rechners erstellen, und damit eine neue VM-Maschine auf dem neuen Rechner installieren.
Ist zwar nicht genau das was du wolltest, aber evtl. ne Alternative.

Micha


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2009)

Lies mal hier: Migration Tool

Und hier ein direkter Link


----------



## Waelder (6 April 2009)

*Passt*

Perfekt,

Ich hab den VMware converter gezogen und konvertiert. Hat auch geklappt.
Da aber meine alte schüssel ein Dell ist (der neue auch) und nun das OS auf VMWarwe läuft und nicht mehr mit der Dell Hardware. Da Muckt Windows. Die Thematik mit der aktivierung...:sb2: .
Ist ja kein Problem aber.. das Dreckding (anderst kanns ich nicht bezeichnen) macht keine Verbindung zum MS Server. :-( 
Das mit der Telefonhotline möcht ich nicht unbedingt testen....
Hat von euch jemand ein Tip wie ich die NW Einstellungen machen muss, dass es Klappt mit der aktivierung ?


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2009)

Also wei es bei VM-Ware geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei mir läuft Parallels. Aber ich fahre das Netzwerk im "Bridged-Mode", den hat VM-Ware glaube ich auch. Die VM bekommt ihre eigene Ethernetadresse, unter der ich sie auch vom Gastesystem aus erreichen kann. Ansonsten gehe ich von der VM direkt auf meinen Router. Durch den Bridged-Mode sehe ich dann faktisch gar nicht, daß da ja eigentlich die Ethernetkarte vom Gastsystem sitzt, Mein Gesamtsystem verhält sich, wie zwei getrennte Computer. Aktivierung MS war so kein Problem. Kommst du denn überhaupt ins Internet?


----------



## seeba (6 April 2009)

Hast du die vmWare Gast Treiber installiert? Netzwerk dann einfach auf bridged schalten und in der vm-Config die richtige Netzwerkkarte auswählen. Manchmal steht da der falsche Adapter drin (WLAN z.B.).


----------



## Waelder (6 April 2009)

Hmm ich probier mal beim booten F8 und schau mir mal die NW EInstellungen im abgesicherten modus an. Ist leicht nervig mit dem Bridged... NAt und Host usw. Vorrausgesetzt ich komm ohne aktivsetzung ins "cmd"


----------



## Waelder (7 April 2009)

So nach der telefonischen Aktivierung gehts perfekt. 
incl Siemens und und und.....

Danke noch


----------

